

Bitcoin on Bloomberg [video] - fbeeper
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/bob-s-daily-buzzword-bitcoin-EJ04CzJbQsKJ6CqAsDI_WA.html

======
lucb1e
A "chain block"? Well close enough, at least it's something mainstream and
very positive about Bitcoin. It sounds pretty authentic to me, but I wonder if
it also does to a mainstream (unprejudiced) audience.

